# How to open GRA file?



## liorchn (May 9, 2010)

Hello,

Iv just get a GRA (Graphic) file from my sap system at work and i dont know how to open it.

If this is the wrong forum can you please tell me which foroum is the right place for asking this question..?

thank you very much!!


----------



## liorchn (May 9, 2010)

this is a link to the file:

http://fileflyer.com/view/eloblBU


----------



## liorchn (May 9, 2010)

A good link to the file:

https://www.yousendit.com/dl?phi_ac...01%26email%3D116d7f60448c27df505b0e0895907806

thanks


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

It's either a very old Micro Soft Graph program file or possibly a Sigma Plot file, do you have any Idea what program created it?


----------



## liorchn (May 9, 2010)

Erp-sap


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

It's going to be a proprietary program file, you'll have to see if you can save it as a standard format(Jpeg, BMP, Gif, Tiff) from the SAP program.


----------

